# Griffin RTA 25-Top airflow version by Geekvape



## 3avape (11/3/16)

3avape feel proud to present the upgrade version of Griffin RTA from Geekvape-*The Griffin 25 RTA*.

The Griffin 25 RTA is the upgrade version of Griffin RTA,which come with Top airflow and come in 25mm dismember,offer bigger space for Clapton builds.

Want to build your coils easier?

Want more airflow?

Cloud Chaser?

Dont miss the Griffin 25 RTA

Features：

Available for single or dual coil

6.0ml juice capacity

17mm build deck

Clicking-Clock Positions airflow control

Top airflow with travel-to-the-coil structure (Top airflow version)

Hardness of SS316 set screws at 55-58HRC by 1200℃ Nitrogen surface treatment

Peek Insulator raw material made in USA

Silica Glass Tank: High-temperature resistant, excellent acid resistant

Specification:

Drip tip Height:10mm

Height:54.4mm

Chimney width:9mm

Outside Diameter:25mm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

